# DS #2230: The World Ends With You (Europe)



## JPH (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3151^^


----------



## Urza (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohshi.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

hey JPH, I took some artistic licence with my new title lol

Gonna play the hell outta this game tonight


----------



## MagNetCZ (Apr 15, 2008)

It's out, what?
Neat stuff...
And europe? GREAT!

It's games like this that keep delaying my homebrew projects xD


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 15, 2008)

Cha-ching!

*sigh* So glad. I'm still not exactly sure what to expect with this game, but the uniqueness really has me psyched for it.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 15, 2008)

I was looking forward to this one


----------



## hova1 (Apr 15, 2008)

im not a RPG fan, but at least it's not shovelware.
is this really just english?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Apr 15, 2008)

off to dl/d it and then buy it if i like it.
i was waiting for this.


----------



## xJonny (Apr 15, 2008)

A lot of people have hyped this game.

I'll try it later too.


----------



## Austinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow wasnt expecting this one, cant wait to give it a try


----------



## Dominator (Apr 15, 2008)

its the first (no!, mother exist) Urban action Rpg on DS!!! its great!!!!


But ubisoft suck thye aren't translate the game in other languages than english, so the Eu dump is the same as the US dump willl be 

But great game!!


----------



## mikagami (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks good.  It's really funny though how the main characters all have Kingdom Hearts look-a-likes.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 15, 2008)

HELL YEAH! I'm travelling this weekend.. was worried that I would have nothing to play there..


----------



## JPH (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesn't look bad; if you want to review this game for the Temper Post - give me a PM.


----------



## omatic (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice, I wasn't expecting this so soon. I'm used to the NA version of games coming out before the EU version, so I missed the fact that the EU version comes out a week before the NA one.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone seen the trailer? From the trailer the English dub is pretty bad I think. Possible to redub this with the Japanese voices (I'm guessing taking the DS roms apart and switching the sound files wouldn't do?)? *off to dl*


----------



## OxyTech (Apr 15, 2008)

NEEED IN FRENCH


----------



## Alerek (Apr 15, 2008)

Can't wait to try this one out.


----------



## Kirby102 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh wow this came out of no where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweet.  I am gonna try this out right away.  It better be as good as it was hyped up to be


----------



## rjcrjc (Apr 15, 2008)

I wonder if there'll be another SquareEnix Moogle of Death screen in this :S


----------



## Xann (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice...never thought it would be dumped that soon, i thought it's gonna be sometime tomorrow xD


----------



## T-hug (Apr 15, 2008)

mikagami said:
			
		

> Looks good.  It's really funny though how the main characters all have Kingdom Hearts look-a-likes.



I think the sprites are by the same artist (Nomura)?


----------



## Rulza (Apr 15, 2008)

Still angry over the music change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I loved the music in the Japanese version...

Anyway, awesome game, one of my favorite games on the DS.


----------



## ishin (Apr 15, 2008)

I keep getting a lock up when the guy runs away after the first "battle" you have, you see him passing by the major chars and when he passes a dude with a black cap on the game freezes.

P.s Using SC DSone


----------



## Boneman (Apr 15, 2008)

Crashes on my g6 lite at first battle after pushing select 

But damn looks good!!


----------



## TaeK (Apr 15, 2008)

AlerekNightfall said:
			
		

> Can't wait to try this one out.



I know this is offtopic, but I fucking love your avatar and signature.


----------



## mikagami (Apr 15, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> mikagami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think they are.


----------



## Rei (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay, its finally out !

But something has to be done with the English dub. 

Just from the trailer, i prefer Japanese Twister to English one.

Edit to above: Yes, the game is made by the same team behind Kingdom Hearts, so it's normal they look-alike...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Hope every day in the game isn't as short as Day One ...


----------



## Rulza (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Hope every day in the game isn't as short as Day One ...


Nope, they get much longer.


----------



## Dominator (Apr 15, 2008)

english voice are good, and script is greats!!! you can switch the English voice by the jap voice, just unpack the rom and overwrite the sound folder of the english rom by the jap one


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Rulza said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good lol

I only had chance to play Day One, before having to get back to doing some work ... if they were all that length, you could finish the game in 2 hours lol


----------



## lilaznkilla (Apr 15, 2008)

Saylient_Dreams said:
			
		

> Anyone seen the trailer? From the trailer the English dub is pretty bad I think. Possible to redub this with the Japanese voices (I'm guessing taking the DS roms apart and switching the sound files wouldn't do?)? *off to dl*


Is that so? Well i'll start dling the jap rom while I look for this europe rom


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

How does this play on no$gba?


----------



## Magus (Apr 15, 2008)

i still have to try this but since i have a g6 i assume it will crashes too... so for people that have the game crashing have you tried applying the MoD of patch?


----------



## Dominator (Apr 15, 2008)

the game work perfectly on a R4


----------



## Rulza (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Rulza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and you can say that it's 21 days


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 15, 2008)

dam, and okami just came out yesterday


----------



## pasc (Apr 15, 2008)

Omg, I was drinking something in front of my pc when... OMG ! there was it... woooho must download !


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 15, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> mikagami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game was made by the same development team that makes Kingdom Hearts, so I'll be damned if you don't spot some similarities.


----------



## hanman (Apr 15, 2008)

glad to finally be playing a new IP from SquareEnix.  i was starting to get tired of all the remakes and rehashes.


----------



## dirty_harry (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok Tried the game on a M3Real, I get freezing at the 'running' part just as the main character passes a man with a black cap, currently testing it on my R4...

All right R4 passed the said scene no problems.

Now we wait for a M3R firmware update...bummer, my sis is gonna want the R4!


----------



## Kirby102 (Apr 15, 2008)

ishin said:
			
		

> I keep getting a lock up when the guy runs away after the first "battle" you have, you see him passing by the major chars and when he passes a dude with a black cap on the game freezes.
> 
> P.s Using SC DSone



omg i just hit this spot... it locked up on me as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Using M3SD (phat slot-2), using GM36 4xDMA, Force R/W, Trim.

ediT: Safe Mode didn't do the trick either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna try noTrim set...
ediT2: GM dies when I try to noTrim... so all methods out for me...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Works fine on CycloDS ... a good way into Day Two, so far.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

dirty_harry said:
			
		

> Ok Tried the game on a M3Real, I get freezing at the 'running' part just as the main character passes a man with a black cap, currently testing it on my R4...
> 
> All right R4 passed the said scene no problems.
> 
> Now we wait for a M3R firmware update...bummer, my sis is gonna want the R4!



On the SCDS1 menu, disable "enable patching".
Maybe that'll work.


----------



## buddha-kun (Apr 15, 2008)

inb4thanksforplaying


----------



## Thanubis (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## moo422 (Apr 15, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> english voice are good, and script is greats!!! you can switch the English voice by the jap voice, just unpack the rom and overwrite the sound folder of the english rom by the jap one



Is this a relatively easy operation? I may be interested in doing this. Any suggested extraction/repacking tools? DSLazy?  Thanks for any advice/guidance you can provide.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

DSlazy should do the trick.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

moo422 said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use DSlazy


----------



## Dominator (Apr 15, 2008)

yes dslazy work fine, very simple oepration


----------



## Ralek (Apr 15, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> ishin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here =(


----------



## chaotic_geo (Apr 15, 2008)

dirty_harry said:
			
		

> Ok Tried the game on a M3Real, I get freezing at the 'running' part just as the main character passes a man with a black cap, currently testing it on my R4...
> 
> All right R4 passed the said scene no problems.
> 
> Now we wait for a M3R firmware update...bummer, my sis is gonna want the R4!



We're not waiting for anything (apart from Sakura). The game works perfectly fine on an M3R.


----------



## MasterM (Apr 15, 2008)

SCDS1 SDHC works like a charm, just passed day 1


----------



## gbands (Apr 15, 2008)

it's out!

sadly dslazy doesn't work for me so i'll just wait for someone to release one with swapped sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hopes*


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 15, 2008)

All I can say:
I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

gbands said:
			
		

> sadly dslazy doesn't work for me



What happens when you try to use it?

When running DSlazy, the best thing to do is not touch your PC at all, til it has finished.


----------



## gbands (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> gbands said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my pc doesn't (can't) have .NET


----------



## Pundan (Apr 15, 2008)

How lucky aren't I? I've been waiting for this game for quite a while and today I'm leaving for Holland to attend a festival, and just hours before my flight this game is pre'd! Thanks EXiMUS!


----------



## MagNetCZ (Apr 15, 2008)

Hm Day 2 and simply stuck, what to do with the damn dog, I tried running around erasing noise, touching it, blowing on it, closing the DS on it, nothing works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I guess it's something really simple but I just don't know what it is.


----------



## arella (Apr 15, 2008)

MagNetCZ said:
			
		

> Hm Day 2 and simply stuck, what to do with the damn dog, I tried running around erasing noise, touching it, blowing on it, closing the DS on it, nothing works
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Try examining the other statue at the bus station, and the guy standing near it.


----------



## Gamer (Apr 15, 2008)

Any word on a SC-Slot 2... does it work fine?


----------



## Dominator (Apr 15, 2008)

check the man in previous map whicj is think is the name of the dog


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn I owe thebobevil internet points now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Twatting it on the card right now


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

MWAHAHAHAHA

Never doubt The Evil One

MWAHAHAHAHA


Still ... Rondo whould be out within the next 36 hours ... We've still not had Mini Copter for the Wii, yet


----------



## dirty_harry (Apr 15, 2008)

Well i formatted the SD card and did a fresh start...no freeze. How odd.

That solved the M3R issue. What files do we replace to get jap voices/ music if possible?


----------



## NecroSaint (Apr 15, 2008)

some peeps sayin they can get m3 real to work, plz, how, wat system software r  using?

i have m3 real tried playin from several sources no luck, plzplzplzplz hepl.


----------



## gbands (Apr 15, 2008)

dirty_harry said:
			
		

> Well i formatted the SD card and did a fresh start...no freeze. How odd.
> 
> That solved the M3R issue. What files do we replace to get jap voices/ music if possible?



dominator posted the instructions here


----------



## Sephi (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been waiting for this game for a while, can't wait to start playing.

This will be like the first DS game I will actually play for more than 5 minutes for over a month


----------



## kissifroth (Apr 15, 2008)

Same here! 
What settings people use to get it worked on M3???
I have a freeze soon after the frog escape thing


----------



## NecroSaint (Apr 15, 2008)

ok im trying this formatting thing, gonna put on system files and just this game see if it works... *crosses fingers*


----------



## dirty_harry (Apr 15, 2008)

I got the M3 working by:

Reformat your SD as FAT filesystem
put 3.4 system files
put the game on. 

That is all.


----------



## theymightbe (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, so when I first tried to play this on my SCDS1 (not the SDHC version) I got the black hat freeze everyone is talking about. Disabled patching and got the same problem.

HOWEVER

when I reformatted the card as fat32 and all there is on the cart is the SuperCard DS ONE OS 3.0 SP3 (2008.03.18) and the rom, with the default options enabled (yes, even enable patching) it's working like a charm.



^^^^ Hey cool, so I wonder if the filesystem type doesn't matter.


----------



## NecroSaint (Apr 15, 2008)

ok followin wat u sed dirty harry will find out soon enuff im prayin right now :S


----------



## dirty_harry (Apr 15, 2008)

It might have to do with the SD fragmentation. I am not sure what causes this. Once you get a save game past the intro, no further freezing occurs. Create a .sav after the 'black hat' incident using an emulator and continue as usual afterwards if formatting doesn't do the trick. Or, make your own .sav with a different Cart like i did.


----------



## NecroSaint (Apr 15, 2008)

looks like it workin lil things i didnt notice before are clear, like street signs etc.. i could kiss u harry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol jkes





in 5....4....3....2....1...

didnt work, did u format to Fat, or FAT32?


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, this is a nice little surprise.  I totally forgot about the EU version releasing earlier than the NA version.  Yay, something to do on the toilet tonight.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmm, interesting concept, how come I haven't noticed this game yet?
Gonna try it later this night.

OFFTOPIC: It's kinda funny to see French/German/Italian people want the games in their native language. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of people from other European countries never get to play the games in their languages. They just learn English. And, subsequentially people in countries considered 'third world' suddenly speak English better than Europeans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I mind though.


----------



## NecroSaint (Apr 15, 2008)

dirty harry can u post ur ur save for m3 plz, or like msn or something lol
or get me a save just after black hat incident, i cant find ne online and none of my frends got m3r

thnx


----------



## kissifroth (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah Harry, a save could help us a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm French and even if my english isn't perfect, I far prefer to play in english. 
I don't know why, I really love this language!


----------



## ishin (Apr 15, 2008)

Gonna try to format the SD card now hehe, will update if it works after formatting it.


----------



## moo422 (Apr 15, 2008)

dominator, xcalibur, thebobevil, thx for the heads-up on DSLazy
gbands, much thanks for the link

will give this a run at home tonight.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Apr 15, 2008)

arella said:
			
		

> MagNetCZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, I was scanning there all the time and fighting the noise. I think there are still some bugs in this game as the hachiko thought definitely wasn't displayed before. And I was examining that particular guy pretty carefuly, since he had that talk before and all. Also it's quite hilarious I can't do something I thought of from the beginning without hearing a guy suggesting it, oh well, thanks anyway.


----------



## theprodigy (Apr 15, 2008)

Is the Europe version the same as the NA version coming out later? I want the version that is local to my region if there are any differences.


----------



## NecroSaint (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, for us hardcore m3r black hat h8ers. i am trying to make a save file using emulator, but if someone could find a converter to make it into a .0 save file would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 15, 2008)

I've read this whole thread trying to find out a) what this game's about and b) if it's any good. All I've figured out is that it's an RPG of some sort and doesn't work on your X. Or yours. Or yours. Fuckit, I'm going to Gamespot


----------



## ishin (Apr 15, 2008)

meh formatting my sd didn't work ~_~ 
gonna try to mess around with the game. 
bbl


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Psyfira, basically it's about a teenager who finds a black pin (badge) and becomes trapped in a part of Tokyo by the Reapers, who force him to do missions and participate in their games, or else he dies.

He meets a girl who teaches him how to fight, and more about the Reapers.


There's much more, but I don't want to spoilt anything.


----------



## NecroSaint (Apr 15, 2008)

ok, well after trying out over 7 ds emulators come to conclusion, even they cant get past the black hat incident, can someone please post up a save file from any program, r4 or wateva, i hav a converter plz or pm me for msn and send me that way


----------



## soliunasm (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Psyfira, basically it's about a teenager who finds a black pin (badge) and becomes trapped in a part of Tokyo by the Reapers, who force him to do missions and participate in their games, or else he dies.
> 
> He meets a girl who teaches him how to fight, and more about the Reapers.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Neku is already dead. Or don't they cover that at the beginning?





Spoiler



Shiki and Joshua get revived, hence the repeated days. You're still stuck. Still on Chapter 3-1 on SKS.


----------



## NecroSaint (Apr 15, 2008)

iv given up i will w8 for a few days for firmware fix


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

No, they don't cover that in the beginning.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 15, 2008)

you wasted it!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevermind ... I can save 2,500 for something special, next week


----------



## ishin (Apr 15, 2008)

I got past it!!

SCDS one
patch enabled
patch save
- rest OFF - 
might have been that I got lucky, but yay!


----------



## perimbean (Apr 15, 2008)

It's out!

Yahoo!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 15, 2008)

Completed Day 1, and just from playing that much, the game has blockbuster written all over it. Amazing production.

The touch-screen commands are kinda...well, you really have to press hard for your psyche attacks and dashes to register properly. But I think it's going to be a pretty sweet experience, all the same. 

I was allowing Shiki to auto-battle while I was learning the basics, but I think it'll be a fun diversion to work both screens once I get the hang of things. Great RPG concept, though -- pins and all.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Completed Day 1, and just from playing that much, the game has blockbuster written all over it. Amazing production.
> 
> The touch-screen commands are kinda...well, you really have to press hard for your psyche attacks and dashes to register properly. But I think it's going to be a pretty sweet experience, all the same.
> 
> I was allowing Shiki to auto-battle while I was learning the basics, but I think it'll be a fun diversion to work both screens once I get the hang of things. Great RPG concept, though -- pins and all.



I found Shiki's controls less 'obvious' than Neku's ... didn't you?


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Apr 15, 2008)

Just started Day 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 15, 2008)

soliunasm said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shouldn't of clicked it but my curiosity got the better of me


----------



## theymightbe (Apr 15, 2008)

Since people have been asking for one---

Here is my Supercard Ds1 savegame. This is at the start of Day 3, but you haven't missed much at all.

http://rapidshare.com/files/107750498/XMS-WEYE.SAV.html


----------



## Demi (Apr 15, 2008)

woot


----------



## Magus (Apr 15, 2008)

umm no freeze on my normal g6...


----------



## MasterM (Apr 15, 2008)

This game TEH POWNZ! One of the most original and stylish games ive played in like 10 years.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

theymightbe said:
			
		

> Since people have been asking for one---
> 
> Here is my Supercard Ds1 savegame. This is at the start of Day 3, but you haven't missed much at all.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/107750498/XMS-WEYE.SAV.html



Nice of you to do this, for those who need it ... great start for a newcomer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YAY for you!


----------



## theymightbe (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> theymightbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem at all. This site helped me get it working on my supercard ds one, so now other supercard owners shouldn't have to do all that formatting, just steal my savegame!


----------



## pasc (Apr 15, 2008)

and here a converter for converting the save: http://www.shunyweb.info/index.php


----------



## Dingler (Apr 15, 2008)

Played it for an hout now.

WAAAAAAAAY to much dialog, and way to little action. I'm done with this game


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I found Shiki's controls less 'obvious' than Neku's ... didn't you?



Hmm...well, she's definitely got some cool mechanics going on up there. With the combo thing and the matching-up-three-of-a-kind thing also going on, there's a lot to keep track of. I would say that, though the gameplay is completely different, the game has a really cool casino feel like EBA / Quendan. Both games throw you into a ton of action all at once. But I'm guessing it's the customization in the game that I'll have the most fun with.


----------



## arella (Apr 15, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> Played it for an hout now.
> 
> WAAAAAAAAY to much dialog, and way to little action. I'm done with this game



I don't think this game is for people who don't like story.
Too bad you can't get past the dialog, there's actually lots of stuff to do after, but now you'll never know


----------



## Mooglebass (Apr 15, 2008)

I was able to get past day 1 with my M3DS Real card.


----------



## danci (Apr 15, 2008)

for m3ds real...
turn off soft reset
it did the trick for me


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 15, 2008)

To much talk about bullcrap and that kid is to negative. the gfx and sound are cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## theymightbe (Apr 15, 2008)

He is a pessimist. I get it. The game does repeatedly bash this concept into your head though.


----------



## reilina (Apr 15, 2008)

whats the rom no of the jap version, im gonna try to switch the sounds to jap.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 15, 2008)

I played this and it is AWESOME !!!!


----------



## GouK (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone having a problem with AceKard 2?

It freezes after you escaped the frogs and it goes into a cut scene when Neku passes by the girl, Shiki, and then exactly at the spot he is passing by the guy with the black skull hat, Beat, it freezes.


----------



## mxk1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm gonna piss people off by saying this. but it is a pile of shite.
tons of text then some lame assed fight mode. and the most painfull backing track i've heard since the spice girls.

sorry guys , not my cup of tea.


----------



## knl (Apr 15, 2008)

just because you don't like it doesn't mean we'll be pissed off by that fact. there are people that like the craziest shit in the world, i don't hate them for that.
anyways awesome. and it doesn't have copy protection so far? I was expecting squarenix to keep the trend going >_>


----------



## pasc (Apr 15, 2008)

arella said:
			
		

> Dingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, I for one enjoy it and liked nearly every story of SE games


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 15, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh yeah!


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 15, 2008)

Stupid question, but is this expecting a US release anytime soon?


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 15, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Stupid question, but is this expecting a US release anytime soon?



4/22


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 15, 2008)

mxk1000 said:
			
		

> the most painfull backing track i've heard since the spice girls.




apart from the new crap song, whats wrong with the spice girls????

lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

This is English only ... US version will be English only ... there will be zero differences.


----------



## Popin (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so excited! I hope this game is amazing.


----------



## jagviper (Apr 15, 2008)

So it doesn't work on the M3 Perfect?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I'm glad I gave it longer, at first it bored me but two hours in and I think its so far an excellent RPG.

Not enjoyed one as much since Rocket Slime.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 15, 2008)

i am not asking for a link but can anyone gice me a hint as to what site has this


----------



## reilina (Apr 15, 2008)

im playing this just for the sake of the story, the gameplay is ok,to tell u the truth im more exited about Rondo of the Swords than this. So far the story is more exciting than the gamplay, i wish they could have release a manga or novel for this.

by the way ive successfully switch the sound files, even though i didnt really the jap version that much so i dnt knw
if there's a difference.

can i post the sound file here for the other people who wants to switch?



			
				DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> i am not asking for a link but can anyone gice me a hint as to what site has this



rom sites (obviously) or torrents, just use google cmon its not that hard.


----------



## Jokiz (Apr 15, 2008)

Switched the Sound folders and the .adx files, so now I have japanese sound in the videos and the gameplay itself.
Though, it still freezes on my EZFlash 4 Lite...


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome, this came out when i was eating lunch like 4 hour ago
i could of been playing


----------



## jagviper (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn, M3 Perfect freezes... Can someone upload a save that starts after the first day (and not on rapidshare) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks In Advance


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 15, 2008)

mxk1000 said:
			
		

> i'm gonna piss people off by saying this. but it is a pile of shite.
> tons of text then some lame assed fight mode. and the most painfull backing track i've heard since the spice girls.
> 
> sorry guys , not my cup of tea.



I agree - not my cup of tea either.


----------



## Syao4 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tons of text? I don't think there's too many,anyway you can just press A and pass it quickly.

The battle system is interesting,it's confusing to control both screens but I guess I'll just have to get used to it.
So far,this game is pretty good. 8.5/10


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 15, 2008)

i just got it of ndash roms ... but whats the password!!!


----------



## Deleted-22521 (Apr 15, 2008)

Did anyone managed to play it on a G6 flash? Mine freezes at the frog battle...

EDIT: unchecking soft reset seems to work


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 15, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> i just got it of xxxxxxxxx ... but whats the password!!!


I know that this is flame bait but please people just ignore this user.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 15, 2008)

Is this game any good?


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> DS_USER_997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




why should they?

I am only asking a question!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

the roms from that site are not passworded.

also, don't name roms sites on here.


----------



## kolonel (Apr 15, 2008)

What are the best settings for M3 Perfect? + Can anyone upload a save after the first day?


----------



## stefanc (Apr 15, 2008)

omg xD just when i was thinking about it its here XD
(btw SUPER STONED xD)


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> DS_USER_997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already done


----------



## Sonic220 (Apr 15, 2008)

dirty_harry said:
			
		

> I got the M3 working by:
> 
> Reformat your SD as FAT filesystem
> put 3.4 system files
> ...


So, i format my sd, then?
3.4 what's this 3.4 files system?
cause, if it's the m3 firemware, i can't download it from the official site for my m3sd Oo


----------



## chaotic_geo (Apr 15, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never knew the meaning of sad until now... .

@Sonic, use this: http://www.handheldsources.com/M3DS/Download_M3DSR.html


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 15, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> i just got it of ndash roms ... but whats the password!!!




Isnt mention rom site a no no?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> DS_USER_997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is indeed.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 15, 2008)

hey i've got an awesome idea, let us all quote the romsite guy, that'll teach him a lesson.


----------



## Magus (Apr 15, 2008)

so... how do you keep yourself alive? i try killing enemy as quickly as possible but now there is a quite tough boss which doesn't seem to want to die and he kicks shiki ass and then it's game over... what can i do? :/


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 15, 2008)

You just wanna be cool like Bob and I, we are too cool for school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes we wear our sunglasses at night, we are that cool


----------



## jagviper (Apr 15, 2008)

kolonel said:
			
		

> What are the best settings for M3 Perfect? + Can anyone upload a save after the first day?


Bump


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 15, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Quendan


It's Ouendan.

Anyway, what's with the changed soundtrack I keep hearing of? Did they change all ingame music for the western versions or what?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> You just wanna be cool like Bob and I, we are too cool for school
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saleman (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried starting this game on No$GBA.2.6a emu, but after the square enix logo the main screen appears, and the game doesn't react on any button/mouse. I just can listen to the backround music. Anybody else having the same problem?


----------



## Magus (Apr 15, 2008)

well it seems the healing badge and blocking did the trick in case anyone else is having problems


----------



## Tony_92 (Apr 15, 2008)

Saleman said:
			
		

> I tried starting this game on No$GBA.2.6a emu, but after the square enix logo the main screen appears, and the game doesn't react on any button/mouse. I just can listen to the backround music. Anybody else having the same problem?


It's a problem with the emulator. You cannot see any icons, but you can click the new game icon on the top left part of the screen.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 15, 2008)

Stitch said:
			
		

> hey i've got an awesome idea, let us all quote the romsite guy, that'll teach him a lesson.


Made my day


----------



## bollocks (Apr 15, 2008)

GouK said:
			
		

> Anyone having a problem with AceKard 2?
> 
> It freezes after you escaped the frogs and it goes into a cut scene when Neku passes by the girl, Shiki, and then exactly at the spot he is passing by the guy with the black skull hat, Beat, it freezes.


yep. same problem as with other flashcarts, i've tried it with all patching options off as well. dunno if reformatting would help at all.


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello guys.

I've been fidling too with this rom and the jap one and took a wild guess with file switching.

It may work, but i can't test it well as i have an old M3SD (game crashes after first battle during movie).
But as far as i've tested, the undub was working.

Quick instructions to help everyone on this :
1 - unpack both roms with DSLazy (or NDSTools if you like commandlines).
2 - replace sound folder of E rom with the one from J rom
3 - take all adx files from jap located i the root folder and copy them over euro ones
OPTIONAL - i also did ans arm7 swap from jap to euro : didn't resolve the crash i have, but may work on other flashcards if needed

Now, i need to get past the crash.

If you could post your feedback on this, we can see what needs to be changed (or not).


----------



## bollocks (Apr 15, 2008)

here's a save at the start of Day 2, anyway (the earliest you can save)...if it's any use to anyone:
http://www.hotshare.net/file/49401-5861670dcc.html
its in AK2 format, which is just R4 format named *.nds.sav instead of *.sav


----------



## hellklown (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, didn't expect to see the game so soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just a little question, does the game has freeze or crash issues with M3 Simply Ds or R4?
I still haven't got the game, but it would be useful to know if I should wait for issues to be solved as with FFCC or if I will be able to play it right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I'm currently at work, so i can't play it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JPH (Apr 15, 2008)

Loving this game so far. Hadn't looked at it until it was released; was surprised it slipped under radar.
The game is styled like JSRF, the story is pretty cool, and music is nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only thing I've got to complain about is the controls in battling, but I should master it after a bit more experience


----------



## jagviper (Apr 15, 2008)

bollocks said:
			
		

> here's a save at the start of Day 2, anyway (the earliest you can save)...if it's any use to anyone:
> http://www.hotshare.net/file/49401-5861670dcc.html
> its in AK2 format, which is just R4 format named *.nds.sav instead of *.sav


Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Loving this game so far. Hadn't looked at it until it was released; was surprised it slipped under radar.
> The game is styled like JSRF, the story is pretty cool, and music is nice.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, my sentiments, as well. When I put the game down just a few minutes ago I was thinking to myself, wow, what an awesome game. But yeah, the battle system is a bit quirky. Not so much the fact of having to control multiple things at once, but my touch screen often doesn't properly read my commands. However, if I press down fairly hard with my stylus, everything usually works well. 

Nonetheless, the pin system is awesome, and I love the small variety of pins I have so far. The menu system, too -- along with the way the tutorials are so cleverly worked into the story -- are just stellar. This is some of the best work on the DS I've seen by Square Enix...or anyone, for that matter.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

... the controls will deter many ...


----------



## Flooded (Apr 15, 2008)

So is there any problems playing this does it require a patch for the R4DS?


----------



## engruzii (Apr 15, 2008)

well i played the game for a couple of hours & i must say the game is far better than i expected i would give it 7 out of 10

tho the thing i hated most is: 1) the drawing style for most of the characters don't know but it felt like kingdom hearts & i really hate that kinda of drawing

2) the main character acts & talks like a real big homo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i did not like him at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but at least the gameplay is fun, don't know about the story have to play more.

in the end the game is worth trying at least it's not my type of RPG's but it's still fun to play


----------



## jagviper (Apr 15, 2008)

bollocks said:
			
		

> here's a save at the start of Day 2, anyway (the earliest you can save)...if it's any use to anyone:
> http://www.hotshare.net/file/49401-5861670dcc.html
> its in AK2 format, which is just R4 format named *.nds.sav instead of *.sav


Uh is the save inside the zip file? because its not the right size when i renamed the file to the  m3 saver type. If it is a zip then it is corrupt


----------



## Jota.Ce (Apr 15, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> bollocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could someone upload to a different site, like rapidshare or so? I'm having troubles with hotshare...

BTW, tried to format my M3Real and updating to 3.4 but to no avail, game still crashes.


----------



## Opium (Apr 15, 2008)

The story and premise of this game is really really creative. Kudos for that and the atmosphere they created. 

....However, and this is a big however. I do not like the god damn Emo kid main character. Oh god, when did they think making an Emo a main character would be a good thing? Kill him now please so he can stop complaining and 'going at it alone'.


----------



## piepants (Apr 15, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> The story and premise of this game is really really creative. Kudos for that and the atmosphere they created.
> 
> ....However, and this is a big however. I do not like the god damn Emo kid main character. Oh god, when did they think making an Emo a main character would be a good thing? Kill him now please so he can stop complaining and 'going at it alone'.



I put the Japanese voices and music in the EU ROM, that made him a lot less emo I found.

Changing the sounds is easy too - unpack both ROMs with DSlazy or DSbuff, go into the 'data' directory, and copy all the ADX files in there, plus the Sounds directory from the Japanese ROM to the EU ROM.

Then just repack and load it up.


----------



## jagviper (Apr 15, 2008)

If possible can the save be upped in M3 format? Thanks


----------



## dirty_harry (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok guys i upload a save made by M3R right now. This is right after the hat part. If your emulator also failed then i can only blame your actual DUMP, so maybe download from a different source.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107820920/XMS-WEYE.SAV.html
```

There is the save made with a M3R.

Have fun.

EDIT: I actually never passed the hat section with a EMU, will try that right now. EMU didn't even get that far haha.


----------



## Naouak (Apr 16, 2008)

I have an idea i haven't tried yet. Why not take all the data dir of the us version and put it in the data dir of the japanese one. The japanese version works well on M3 slot 2. It may fix the crash.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Naouak said:
			
		

> I have an idea i haven't tried yet. Why not take all the data dir of the us version and put it in the data dir of the japanese one. The japanese version works well on M3 slot 2. It may fix the crash.



If you did that, it would no longer be the Japanese version ... think about it ...


----------



## dirty_harry (Apr 16, 2008)

The crash is occurring on a variety of carts so i don't think its a specific cart issue it may be like a Castlevania POR speed access issue. However i formatted to FAT (not 32) without quick format enabled at the default sec. I put the firmware files and put the untouched rom in. Thats all, i didn't put any other games on. No soft reset no trimming.

It worked straight off the bat for my R4.

So it may be firmware fixable which i hope it is, but in the meantime use the .sav i posted there ^ and see how you go.


----------



## bollocks (Apr 16, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> bollocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah hotshare is being stupid. try this one.
http://www.mediafire.com/?mqpjm1g8wjp


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet I'll be playing this soon enough


----------



## JPH (Apr 16, 2008)

bollocks said:
			
		

> jagviper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about just download from GBAtemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Download

bollocks, if you'd like I can edit that file when you update the save file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just contact me via PM)


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 16, 2008)

It's finally realeased !! nice


----------



## luisrodl (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello, I am planning on playing this game but I don't know if I should use the japanese music and voices or the english ones. What are the differences between both?


----------



## soliunasm (Apr 16, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> The story and premise of this game is really really creative. Kudos for that and the atmosphere they created.
> 
> ....However, and this is a big however. I do not like the god damn Emo kid main character. Oh god, when did they think making an Emo a main character would be a good thing? Kill him now please so he can stop complaining and 'going at it alone'.


It stops eventually.


Spoiler



After Shiki gets revived, he starts trusting people again. But is also suspicious.


----------



## jagviper (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Wow this game is so good


----------



## beedog19 (Apr 16, 2008)

Grrrrr! Stupid Europeans getting everything early!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait....


----------



## sidneyyoung (Apr 16, 2008)

beedog19 said:
			
		

> Grrrrr! Stupid Europeans getting everything early!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only the U.S spoke the same language as those lucky limeys.


----------



## beedog19 (Apr 16, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> beedog19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! A man can dream tho.


----------



## EN!GMA (Apr 16, 2008)

YUUEEEESSSS

Been waiting for this for a long time...


----------



## reilina (Apr 16, 2008)

luisrodl said:
			
		

> Hello, I am planning on playing this game but I don't know if I should use the japanese music and voices or the english ones. What are the differences between both?



well a lot of people said that the kid is less emo if u use the jap voices. as for the music it depends, if u like jap ver then change, otherwise just leave the
adx files.

i dnt think that he is an emo.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

No, he's just a moody shit.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 16, 2008)

Does the battle system take some time to get used to?  I just finished Day 1 and I didn't like it much


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

You do get used to it ... I did ... by the start of Day 3, I was pretty quick with it ... when you get 3 slots or more opened up for pins, you can unleash some devastating combos ...

I get 30+ hit combos every battle now ...


----------



## luisrodl (Apr 16, 2008)

reilina said:
			
		

> luisrodl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I don't have a problem with emos so I'll leave it in English. Thanks for the help


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am diggin the game, but I REALLY wish developers would step away from using crappy pop background music. At least give us an option to shut it off. It wasn't nearly as bad before they started putting the lyrics in too...now its just the same repetitive voice over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over ...well you get the idea...


----------



## dirty_harry (Apr 16, 2008)

The jap audio replacement REALLY improved my experience and i know a few of the things they say thanks to anime and such. All the cutscenes are subtitled, so you don't miss out on a single thing. During battles the characters tell each other stuff like are you all right etc etc.

I couldn't stand the damn English sub it drove me insane. "no YOU blocking my view!"


----------



## neveras (Apr 16, 2008)

Why must so many rpg's have a main protagonist who have attitudes at the start that just make them seem like insufferable twats.
Apart from that aspect the game is unique, and excellent, I'd still like to reach into my screen and backhand the main character.


----------



## DespizingU (Apr 16, 2008)

Finally. I've been checking here everyday since the reviews came out in the magazines. I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Seven (Apr 16, 2008)

*replaced (E)'s sound.sdat with (J)'s sound.sdat*

I'M NOT DIGGIN' IT, SQUEENIX. STOP TRYING.


----------



## blahman (Apr 16, 2008)

soliunasm said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD they been thinking making emo character a good thing since they created Cloud XD


----------



## Claws (Apr 16, 2008)

So no fix for M3 Slot2 adapters yet?


----------



## piepants (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm up to day 3 now, and really starting to like this game. The controls are growing on me the more I fight the noise.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 16, 2008)

I prefeared the Jap name


----------



## DataDrain (Apr 16, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> I prefeared the Jap name



Really? The World Ends With You sounds a lot cooler than It's A Wonderful World to me. But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 16, 2008)

Caught me off guard!


----------



## buddha-kun (Apr 16, 2008)

it would have been so much better if the fashion changes reflect on character sprites...


also.

SHIBUYA DOES NOT WORK THIS WAY


----------



## Claws (Apr 16, 2008)

Someone please reply, no fix for M3 slot2 yet?


----------



## banchan (Apr 16, 2008)

I put jap sounds & voices inside Europe release, but I wonder if soundtrack changed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are many differences between the 2 versions ?
by the way, works perfectly with SDcard slot 2


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 16, 2008)

Claws said:
			
		

> Someone please reply, no fix for M3 slot2 yet?


I don't think fixes can be made that fast.....

Also, my 500th post


----------



## jagviper (Apr 16, 2008)

Claws said:
			
		

> Someone please reply, no fix for M3 slot2 yet?


Just grab the save that starts at day two and you should be fine, I'm on day 4 with no problems now using it. You don't miss anything at all


----------



## Demi (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome game. I love Nomura's art. Kingdom Hearts :wub


----------



## piepants (Apr 16, 2008)

banchan said:
			
		

> I put jap sounds & voices inside Europe release, but I wonder if soundtrack changed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I can tell, only some tracks are different. Most are the same.

They're seperate files anyway - if you just want to change the voices, then they're in \Data\Sound\sound_data.sdat, whereas all the music is in \Data\*.adx

I swapped the lot.


----------



## HitBattousai (Apr 16, 2008)

Just for the record, Day 1 can be viewed if necessary on the official site http://www.theworldendswithyou.com


----------



## iwakura (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## iwakura (Apr 16, 2008)

banchan said:
			
		

> I put jap sounds & voices inside Europe release, but I wonder if soundtrack changed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, soundtrack has changed in some places! there is englsih bgm now

*edit: sorry for double post, was browsing and just replied forgetting I had posted before*


----------



## zannyuk (Apr 16, 2008)

im on day 3 as well and got to the bit where the above attacks finally make sense and you have to match them to the cards shown on the top screen.

Is other peoples fighting experience a combination of frantic lower screen swiping while simutaniously trying to pull off moves on the top screen to match the cards?  The combat is so fast and frantic i start to get hand cramp after a extended period of frantic pen swiping.

Good game though


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

I have Shiki set to auto, and just concentrate on mad combos with Neku ...


----------



## Demi (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah it gets very confusing if you try two, just set her to AUTO: FAST and dish out the goods with Neku.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 16, 2008)

the one thing i love about this is like the cool fonts
like its kinda gangsta in a way?
and all graffiti like :]
i also like the designs of the characters
they have an interesting look and feel
and i love how the main character is emo (i guess a lot of peeps dont)
but i mean, its a big change from all those RPGs
where the main character is all ecstatic and enthusiastic
"yay! lets go save the world! [insert huge smiley face here]"
or maybe i just sympathize with him..
the controls are a bit hard to get at first (though most people just set shiki to auto and use neko only)
its fairly innovative and addicting
VERY addicting :]
and very nicely formatted
my new love


----------



## Nicky33 (Apr 16, 2008)

This game is soooooo weird...
I don't fancy the emo character at all !
Anyway, it's worth a try.


----------



## buddha-kun (Apr 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> and i love how the main character is emo (i guess a lot of peeps dont)
> but i mean, *its a big change from all those RPGs*










 whut


play more man


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

buddha-kun said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fix'd lol


----------



## Demi (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess tinymonkeyt's definition of "all those RPGs" is different, considering majority of them are emo


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 16, 2008)

has anyone tried to set the clock on the DS lite to about 6 days and load their game to gain extra PP? i'm considering trying it lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> has anyone tried to set the clock on the DS lite to about 6 days and load their game to gain extra PP? i'm considering trying it lol



Animal Crossing style Time Travel? 

Cheater


----------



## DukeZero (Apr 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> has anyone tried to set the clock on the DS lite to about 6 days and load their game to gain extra PP? i'm considering trying it lol



It worked in the japanese version, so I assume it works in the localization as well.

On another note, if you use DSLazy to swap all the .ADX files, you even restore the soundtrack to the Jap version.

Edit: It even fixed the black hat glitch for me.


----------



## shonosuke (Apr 16, 2008)

cant get past startscreen in no$gba


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 16, 2008)

i wonder if this qualifies to be best game of the year... guess i will try this some other day
I was also expecting rondo of swords to come out


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Rondo was dumped last night ... don't forget, yesterday was the US shipping date, not the in-store date ... and will appear on the usual places today ...


----------



## chatshi (Apr 16, 2008)

Does the game have subtitles if one wants to change the voices?


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 16, 2008)

lol
Whats so good on this game?
I mean graphics are shit,story is not that good and so on?
why the ... does alle people like it?
For me it´s shit


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> lol
> Whats so good on this game?
> I mean graphics are shit,story is not that good and so on?
> why the ... does alle people like it?
> For me it´s shit



Different people have different tastes ... now run along ...


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 16, 2008)

lol 
okay i am already keeping running^^
But tell me only ONE thing which is very good on this game,then i´ll give it a try^^


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

They don't pay me to advertise games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You wanna try it, try it ... you don't, then don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple


----------



## MasterM (Apr 16, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> lol
> Whats so good on this game?
> I mean graphics are shit,story is not that good and so on?
> why the ... does alle people like it?
> ...



Story is good, graphics are good, battle system is original and interesting, there are many many cool and original ideas in that game. If u dont get it just play other game and dont whine on boards lol.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

MasterM said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*HIGH FIVE*


----------



## Killermech (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow... just wow.. This game took me to some new heights in gaming experience. It has the classic catchy story of a good anime that you would watch from start to end right away.
Along with an addictive gameplay and presentation. I haven't been so sold on a game for so long as I have with this one.. just damn!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Wow... just wow.. This game took me to some new heights in gaming experience. It has the classic catchy story of a good anime that you would watch from start to end right away.
> Along with an addictive gameplay and presentation. I haven't been so sold on a game for so long as I have with this one.. just damn!



A snippet from Wikipedia (yes, this time they got it right lol), that may interest you ...


_Manga

The World Ends with You was adapted into a two-chapter one-shot manga by Shiro Amano. The manga ran in two issues of Monthly Sh?nen Gangan. In North America, the manga is currently being released online via the Square Enix Member website._


----------



## Killermech (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, already read the first manga translated chapter.. kickass


----------



## llatnik (Apr 16, 2008)

dirty_harry said:
			
		

> Ok Tried the game on a M3Real, I get freezing at the 'running' part just as the main character passes a man with a black cap, currently testing it on my R4...



My real did the same thing, tried again and it didnt, tried yet again and the last 3 times it froze >.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Apr 16, 2008)

Omfg is this game good


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 16, 2008)

MasterM said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you forgot the awesome soundtracks, this is the first DS games I can't play without my earphones on, f*ck DS's speakers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.: Zerrix, go play your pokemons, shoo~ shoo~


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't forget, the Japanese version has a somewhat different soundtrack ... you can find it online, quite easily ...


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Don't forget, the Japanese version has a somewhat different soundtrack ... you can find it online, quite easily ...


I don't know, I got all my tracks swapped with Japanese version, is there an EU track that I shouldn't miss?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check out some of those Weaboo/Wapanese OST sites ... they aren't hard to find ... and, if you can stomach the saccharine nightmares that ay within, you'll find all the tracks for both versions ...


----------



## chaotic_geo (Apr 16, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> lol
> Whats so good on this game?
> I mean graphics are shit,story is not that good and so on?
> why the ... does alle people like it?
> ...



I agree with you, this game kinda... sucks.

I feel like saying "Who's strangling the cat" while playing. Battle system is just What. Is. The. Point. But that's just what I think


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Kellicros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I can understand that the Japanese OSTs are up somewhere but the English's too? You make me wanna do some digging now, thanks sir!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy digging


----------



## Magus (Apr 16, 2008)

can i ask a favor to people playing this on the emu? there is a part (i think day 5) where neku says something like "i wish i had more zipper so i could say ZIP IT" could you take a screenshot of that?


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 16, 2008)

Tried it on my M3 Real and it froze also at the running part, but then again, I'm not at 3.4 FW, I'm at 3.3.  So I'll upgrade in a min. then I'll be back.


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not sure why M3 is having problems. Running perfect on GS Real with 3.3 ...on day 5.


----------



## hellklown (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm in the 3rd day and no issues with M3 Simply. 
I like the gameplay, specialy after the fusion attack is available. A good Squenix game that is not another remake or prequel of a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 16, 2008)

lol
i played the game a lil´bit and i was like "Man,when will my DS-Power get empty,so that i can stop playing this f*ckn´ crap?"
It is really not good at all!
And I don´t understand,why Memebrs here have to "attack" me just cause i am saying my opinion about that Game!
If you like it,then play it and eventually post a comment on this board about your feedback.
If you don´t like it,then don´t play it and eventually post a comment on this board about your feedback.

I just don´t understand...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> lol
> i played the game a lil´bit and i was like "*Man,when will my DS-Power get empty,so that i can stop playing this f*ckn´ crap?*"
> It is really not good at all!
> And I don´t understand,why Memebrs here have to "attack" me just cause i am saying my opinion about that Game!
> ...


This is a crazy idea, but you COULD, bear with me, turn off your DS.
*gasp*

And so far I love it.


----------



## gumbyscout (Apr 16, 2008)

I've had no problems on my EZ Flash V, and i'm on day 6. This is a very fun game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 16, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> lol
> i played the game a lil´bit and i was like "Man,when will my DS-Power get empty,so that i can stop playing this f*ckn´ crap?"
> It is really not good at all!
> And I don´t understand,why Memebrs here have to "attack" me just cause i am saying my opinion about that Game!
> ...



I don't like it so far either but it is getting better as I get more used to the controls


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 16, 2008)

Finally
Seems now the M3 Real has problems playing it,seems to be the same like FFCC : RoF^^.(In a way it makes me feel happy,we´re not alone habving problems^^).
And this time it´s NOT a R4 or M3 Simply User!!^^
Hurray^^


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 16, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> lol
> i played the game a lil´bit and i was like *"Man,when will my DS-Power get empty,so that i can stop playing this f*ckn´ crap?"*
> It is really not good at all!
> And I don´t understand,why Memebrs here have to "attack" me just cause i am saying my opinion about that Game!
> ...


Very idiotic,  why won't you stop making a fool of yourself?

no one is attacking you so far, they are merely telling you to stop playing it, and play some other games, or do something else.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 16, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Omfg is this game good



yeah i'm finding this game more enjoyable than crystal chronicles which was boring tbh.


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> 0xyG3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. 

that is the exact game I took out when my R4 was out of space for this.


----------



## shonosuke (Apr 16, 2008)

Magus said:
			
		

> can i ask a favor to people playing this on the emu? there is a part (i think day 5) where neku says something like "i wish i had more zipper so i could say ZIP IT" could you take a screenshot of that?



no emu can get past the start screen


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

This emu can!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a pet squirrel.

...

Anyway.


----------



## reilina (Apr 16, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Yea, already read the first manga translated chapter.. kickass




hey killermech do you know where can i find the manga?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

reilina said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the official North America Square-Enix site ...


----------



## Killermech (Apr 16, 2008)

reilina said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh, you can read it online here
http://member.square-enix.com/na/features/wewy/


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm loving it.  And for those saying the Japanese version is less whiney, um... I'm assuming Neku is saying the same stuff, only in Japanese.  And DUH he's fifteen.  Everyone was a whiney bitch when they were a teenager.  I know I was.  You don't think you are? Ask your parents what they truly think of you!  I'm only a few days in, but something makes me think there will be some development for him during the course of the game.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Apr 16, 2008)

After a while I started getting used to the voices and stuff, and I gotta say it's a decent game, maybe a 7.5-8.0 in my book. The battles are discouraging, I understand this takes time getting used to, but getting an E rank battle after battle isn't positive reinforcement to keep playing in some cases. I understand you have to get better, which I am slowly getting to, but I wish it was a little bit more lenient the first play through. Overall, the art is great, I love the style, gameplay is unique, but at the same time a little hectic and too hard to focus on.


----------



## shonosuke (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea, He will grow a moustache and become pregnant


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 16, 2008)

Saylient_Dreams said:
			
		

> After a while I started getting used to the voices and stuff, and I gotta say it's a decent game, maybe a 7.5-8.0 in my book. The battles are discouraging, I understand this takes time getting used to, but getting an E rank battle after battle isn't positive reinforcement to keep playing in some cases. I understand you have to get better, which I am slowly getting to, but I wish it was a little bit more lenient the first play through. Overall, the art is great, I love the style, gameplay is unique, but at the same time a little hectic and too hard to focus on.




Set the girl to Auto initially, and switch around your badges.  Find the ones that work the best for you.  And remember to move Neku around and dodge.  You'll be getting A and Star ratings sooner or later.


----------



## kilikman (Apr 16, 2008)

anyone got any working action replay codes for this? i tried the Infinite Health from the official action replay site but that just freezes the game after a battle...please help me...thanks in advance


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 16, 2008)

For those with freezing issues on the M3 Real...
Try without trimming/altering the ROM and turn off all game options such as soft reset and such.
Those are the usual culprits for freezing on the M3 Real.
Until there's a firmware fix anyway.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 16, 2008)

Words cannot define how happy I am... Great story, battle system and... Well... The whole idea is great (even though some critics think otherwise >.>)


----------



## Naouak (Apr 16, 2008)

Zarcon, as the m3wiki says, there is no options that avoid this black hat man crash.


----------



## Saleman (Apr 16, 2008)

Tony_92 said:
			
		

> Saleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you're right. Thx.


----------



## Naouak (Apr 16, 2008)

Just transferring the sound data, seems to correct the crash. It worked for me.


----------



## gonnhead1 (Apr 16, 2008)

on page 12 those saves,
do i just put those in the ds-x's apps folder?
because thats not working for me


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 16, 2008)

gonnhead1 said:
			
		

> on page 12 those saves,
> do i just put those in the ds-x's apps folder?
> because thats not working for me



You'd have to convert it using Shuny's tool so the DS-X would recognize it.  And you might still need the Arm7 fix, I'm not sure, did the last joke of an update solve that problem?


----------



## gonnhead1 (Apr 16, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> gonnhead1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats Shuny's tool?


----------



## HitBattousai (Apr 17, 2008)

Shuny's Tool: http://www.shunyweb.info/index.php

However, the DS-X wouldn't recognize the converted saves for some reason, so I just tried the unaltered version of one of the saves(forgot which one) and it worked for me.  Keep in mind the save must match the file name of the rom exactly.  And the 1.13 update does fix the ARM bug.


----------



## gonnhead1 (Apr 17, 2008)

HitBattousai said:
			
		

> Shuny's Tool: http://www.shunyweb.info/index.php
> 
> However, the DS-X wouldn't recognize the converted saves for some reason, so I just tried the unaltered version of one of the saves(forgot which one) and it worked for me.  Keep in mind the save must match the file name of the rom exactly.  And the 1.13 update does fix the ARM bug.



that kinda sucks


----------



## moo422 (Apr 17, 2008)

Has anyone attempted to run an audio-swapped (using DSLazy, both /SOUNDS and /*.adx) version of the game on a 3.4 M3 REAL?

I'm wondering if the combination of the M3 REAL with an audio-swapped ROM is causing me grief.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 17, 2008)

I did what the majority advised and played well into chapter 3 but honestly. . .

- The story is excellent
- The graphics are Jet Set Radio-ish minus the cell shading - Great!
- The controls are a major let down and as such ruins the game.

I stand by what I said yesterday - It's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 17, 2008)

I have an M3Real and the game works fine for me (trimmed with NDSTokyoTrim). It seems to be a strange hit or miss deal with this game for us M3R users. I've heard a few others have it work right off the bat and even some more had it work after formatting their SD card.

I guess some of us are just lucky. :X
Although I should point out I'm not using the latest system files. Not sure what version I'm using, but I know its older than the current 3.4 version.


----------



## gonnhead1 (Apr 17, 2008)

i wish i could play this game Y.Y


----------



## gillman (Apr 17, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> I have an M3Real and the game works fine for me (trimmed with NDSTokyoTrim). It seems to be a strange hit or miss deal with this game for us M3R users. I've heard a few others have it work right off the bat and even some more had it work after formatting their SD card.
> 
> I guess some of us are just lucky. :X
> Although I should point out I'm not using the latest system files. Not sure what version I'm using, but I know its older than the current 3.4 version.


It's working on my M3 Real on the 3.3 system files, maybe the 3.4 messes this game up somehow.  Also I did not alter the ROM at all and I'm somewhere in day 4.


----------



## dirty_harry (Apr 17, 2008)

Both the Japanese audio swap and the unaltered rom work perfectly on my M3R after a format of my SD. I'm on latest firmware as well.

You can always just bypass that stupid hat part with the savegame i posted on page 12 or so and no further freezing will occur.


----------



## DespizingU (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm very into this game so far. The production values are great, and I'm hooked on the story. I'm not far into it, but so far it's really good.


----------



## 23qwerty (Apr 17, 2008)

Man I love this game...


----------



## jubeiyagyuX (Apr 17, 2008)

ummm can anyone help me out.tried playing on no$gba 2.6a and after the start screen (which doesnt show the icons,tho i managed to get through it) nothing happens for a very long time and then it just freezes up and crashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  can any1 help me cuz ive waited like almoest a year for this game


----------



## antwill (Apr 17, 2008)

For those with a Supercard DS One, and still get the freezing, you might want to try what i did to get it working.
I first changed the saver size from unknown to 512, then in the patching menu settings, i enabled it, and enabled the following 'Patch SD Card Read Speed' and 'Patch Saver'. Then i was able to get past the freezing, not sure if it will work for all, but its worth a try.


----------



## siriochan (Apr 17, 2008)

Is there a way to replace the intro movie of the Euro version with the one from Jap version? Maybe it can prevent the freeze...

I unpacked both roms with DSLazy, but can't figure out wich files are the movies =_=


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 17, 2008)

The story just gets better and better -- wow! Probably one of the very best video-game stories I've had the pleasure of playing through. And the game is definitely a pleasure to play. Most games are lucky to get just one thing right -- either story or gameplay -- but this game marries both brilliantly.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm playing it on a SuperCard miniSD (which for the record, freezes with Castlevania: PoR... so it's not a speed issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I'm on the 4th day with no freeze problems whatsoever. 

Great game so far


----------



## NDS_N00b (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm really enjoying the game but still it's really hard. It's like having to fight 2 different battles at the same time, and people will just forget about the game as soon as they will notice how hard it is.

I think square enix could make the battle system like "one screen at the time" (while passing the sync) for normal mode and them at hard mode you would get the the 2 battles at the same time, i think it would make the game more fun to more people. 

I'm with 3 seconds delay for Shiki, and still can get that f*cking shark to die!!! 

Still, it's really addictive, i just want to sync myself to the whole 2battle system and them i'm going to kick some noise with perfect A!!!


----------



## MasterM (Apr 17, 2008)

NDS_N00b said:
			
		

> I think square enix could make the battle system like "one screen at the time" (while passing the sync) for normal mode and them at hard mode you would get the the 2 battles at the same time, i think it would make the game more fun to more people.



You gotta be kidding me. Do you ever read dialogues and ingame descriptions regarding game system? Things you indicated are adjustable. Pay attention to the game you playing lol...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Yup ... you change change difficulty levels, and change the other characters auto-battle options ...


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm gonna spend an awesome weekend


----------



## NDS_N00b (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes i know that, if *MasterM* would just read my reply more carefully, i said that Shiki was 3 seconds delay (for starting auto-play), that said one can assume that i know about the settings of Shiki, and i also know about setting the dificulty (i'm on 3/8).

For you to get the full experience of the game, managing both caracteres during a battle is a requirement i think. And i think it's fair to say that it takes a lot of practice to control both caracteres in a Battle, but i want to get the full experience. And yes, i do read the tutorials carefully (otherwise i wouldn't know about the settings), i'm not the type "i'm not a n00b at anything, i'm a fu*king hardcore player and tutorials are for pussys".

Like i said "i think square enix could make the battle system like "one screen at the time"" it was just an opinion, not a statement, and _"opinions are like a*s holes, everyone has one"_, and that has just my opinion.

So *MasterM*, pay attention to the replys.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 17, 2008)

NDS_N00b said:
			
		

> Like i said "i think square enix could make the battle system like "one screen at the time"" it was just an opinion, not a statement, and _"opinions are like a*s holes, everyone has one"_, and that has just my opinion.
> 
> So *MasterM*, pay attention to the replys "lol".



Hmm...I don't know, man. I was feeling that the game was a bit too easy. You can make it hard for yourself if you try to do all of Shiki's combos, but there's no real incentive to do so, since that ultimate, team attack isn't ever really necessary. You can pretty much just spam her side combos while spamming one of Neku's slash or tap pins. 

I've got my settings on Normal (since, even though I'm on Day 6, I don't seem to have a harder setting yet), Shiki set for manual, and my level is set at 8 (though my actual level is 16), and I still find it to be pretty easy to get star ratings at the end of a four-battle match.

That doesn't mean I don't find it really fun. I love the battle system, but I do think it's pretty easy once you find its exploitable elements.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't quite decide if I like or dislike this game yet.  Everything about it, music, gameplay, story, visuals seems like a good concept that kind of just falls short in some way during execution.  Hopefully when I get to grips with it a bit more I'll enjoy it because I do really want to like it.


----------



## MasterM (Apr 17, 2008)

NDS_N00b said:
			
		

> Yes i know that, if *MasterM* would just read my reply more carefully, i said that Shiki was 3 seconds delay (for starting auto-play), that said one can assume that i know about the settings of Shiki, and i also know about setting the dificulty (i'm on 3/8).
> 
> For you to get the full experience of the game, managing both caracteres during a battle is a requirement i think. And i think it's fair to say that it takes a lot of practice to control both caracteres in a Battle, but i want to get the full experience. And yes, i do read the tutorials carefully (otherwise i wouldn't know about the settings), i'm not the type "i'm not a n00b at anything, i'm a fu*king hardcore player and tutorials are for pussys".
> 
> ...



Why u complain about difficulty setting and not set it right away to auto play:fast ? 

And how do you want to get full experience when you cant cope with difficulties?


----------



## Artheido (Apr 17, 2008)

Fission said:
			
		

> I did what the majority advised and played well into chapter 3 but honestly. . .
> 
> - The story is excellent
> - The graphics are Jet Set Radio-ish minus the cell shading - Great!
> ...



I never had issues with the controls...

Also, I've been playing fine on 'Auto: Fast mode', 'Normal' difficulty (with 'Hard' when grinding). I've finished the second week and on my 3rd day on my third week. =]

The only thing you need is a HP recovery pin so the AI on your partner doesn't kill you. Never died once and never used cheats.


----------



## NDS_N00b (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not complaining i'm just saying that it is. I'm not going to set it autoplay fast because i want to get used to control both players. 

Who said i can't cope? Read the reply, i'm on the Shark scene, so i'm getting used to it.

On the other hand, *irpacynot* get the hand of it quite well, i think that's awesome!


----------



## minger (Apr 17, 2008)

Controlling both players is weird...I can get a lot higher combos if I concentrate on Neku, but I should learn how to play with Shiki as well...hm...


----------



## ECJanga (Apr 17, 2008)

Great game sofar, but I think I'll stop for now and wait for the non-weaboo US version. I can't stand the freaking japanese songs! Teen asians trying to rap.. omfg, the horror!

And the singing annoys me too...


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 17, 2008)

minger said:
			
		

> Controlling both players is weird...I can get a lot higher combos if I concentrate on Neku, but I should learn how to play with Shiki as well...hm...


It's pretty easy if you get a hang of it, requires a bit of memory to pull it off too. 

Basically, just keep taping >> ^ >>>, or >>>>> or >>V>>>(change direction when needed) continuously, and maybe jump or block when you see fit.

I have Shiki set as the fastest auto, then focus on Neku until I am done with him(waiting for recharges), having him dodging around and then have a quick glance on Shiki and tap tap tap, then back to Neku, repeat.


----------



## gbands (Apr 17, 2008)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> Great game sofar, but I think I'll stop for now and wait for the non-weaboo US version. I can't stand the freaking japanese songs! Teen asians trying to rap.. omfg, the horror!
> 
> And the singing annoys me too...



except if you didn't do the sound file swap...the songs are pretty much the same. there're a few songs dubbed in english, but they sound exactly the same.


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 17, 2008)

I know this is going to sound batshit crazy, but has anyone tried to play this game with two people, one controlling Neku and the other controlling Shiki?  I'm curious if it would work if you could figure out a way to hold the thing... And I usually just set the top-screen character on auto... Occasionally if I need the ESP dual power, I'll intervene.


----------



## dsrules (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't wanna read thur all 20 pages...So, does this game only freezes on M3REAL and only in Day 1?


----------



## Calintz (Apr 17, 2008)

dsrules said:
			
		

> I don't wanna read thur all 20 pages...So, does this game only freezes on M3REAL and only in Day 1?


Yep, Damn M3Real, I'll have to wait to new firmware or to a patch...


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 17, 2008)

DS-X save game:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2241


----------



## RetroVortex (Apr 17, 2008)

This game is so awesome!!!
I love it the more i play it!!
I'm about half way through the second week and its beginning to make me sweat a little.
I've died a few times, but that was because I set my level to like level 1 and I forget to have a healing item on the ready...


----------



## jagviper (Apr 18, 2008)

For anyone who is having problems with the M3 freezing, somebody put up a link to the save starting on day two. You miss barely anything, so if you want to play, use the save


----------



## powster (Apr 18, 2008)

is there a save file for M3 Lite? cuz thats what i have. i know its really old but i don't have a m3 real or r4 or whatever. i tried the r4 save file and the M3R save file. nothing works. when i load up the game, theres no load game option, just new game. can anyone help please??


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 18, 2008)

God this game is addicting.


----------



## jubeiyagyuX (Apr 18, 2008)

ummm can anyone help me out.tried playing on no$gba 2.6a and after the start screen (which doesnt show the icons,tho i managed to get through it) nothing happens for a very long time and then it just freezes up and crashes. unsure.gif can any1 help me cuz ive waited like almoest a year for this game rolleyes.gif


----------



## reilina (Apr 18, 2008)

@jubeiyagyuX
why dnt u try playing it with your DS? the experience is much better.


----------



## powster (Apr 18, 2008)

is there a save file for M3 Lite? cuz thats what i have. i know its really old but i don't have a m3 real or r4 or whatever. i tried the r4 save file and the M3R save file. nothing works. when i load up the game, theres no load game option, just new game. can anyone help please??


----------



## mr deez (Apr 18, 2008)

Is this game actually any good? up to day 3 and not impressed so far, seems like a pretty dull experience. Or am I not far enough yet, or just missing the point?


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 18, 2008)

mr deez said:
			
		

> Is this game actually any good? up to day 3 and not impressed so far, seems like a pretty dull experience. Or am I not far enough yet, or just missing the point?


Maybe it just isn't your type of game? 7th day here, and all was good experience.


----------



## Seastars (Apr 18, 2008)

I am loving this game so far and only on day 3. I find it quite ironic that the main character is referred to as "phones" when this is the first DS game I find myself wearing my headphones every time I play.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 18, 2008)

mr deez said:
			
		

> Is this game actually any good? up to day 3 and not impressed so far, seems like a pretty dull experience. Or am I not far enough yet, or just missing the point?



It's impossible to say for sure, but my guess is, if you don't enjoy the game yet, you're probably not going to enjoy it any more by playing further. This is one of those games that I think is either gonna grab you from the very first moment, or you're just gonna be kinda "meh" about it.

For me, it grabbed me right from the start, and everything after that had me "ooohing and aahhhing." But it's not a game for everyone, perhaps. It's got a pretty deep story with a lot of metaphysical notions and such. The way the simple but diverse gameplay ties into the story is what really makes this game special. If you can't get into the story, I doubt you'll find much enjoyment here.


----------



## Rock Howard (Apr 18, 2008)

powster said:
			
		

> is there a save file for M3 Lite? cuz thats what i have. i know its really old but i don't have a m3 real or r4 or whatever. i tried the r4 save file and the M3R save file. nothing works. when i load up the game, theres no load game option, just new game. can anyone help please??


Same trouble... I've converted the save in .dat, of course, but it doesn't work...

Btw, my friend uses M3 lite, and he said he could go past this video only because he closed his DS for two seconds just before the guy runs. I tried this but didn't succeed


----------



## OpenAndCloseYour (Apr 18, 2008)

*POSSIBLE *(temporary) *FIX* for the* CUTSCENE CRASH* after the frog battle:

Keep closing and opening the DS during the cutscene. Keep doing it until past the crash-point (80% that the game won't crash).

Source: http://www.m3wiki.com/index.php/M3_NDS_roms/2201-2250


Strangely enough it worked for me and my M3 Perfect / 1GB Sandisk SD / no trim / safe mode.
Now I can actually enjoy day 1 as a whole and don't have to resort to using a day2 savefile


----------



## RedIce (Apr 18, 2008)

OpenAndCloseYourDS said:
			
		

> *POSSIBLE *(temporary) *FIX* for the* CUTSCENE CRASH* after the frog battle:
> 
> Keep closing and opening the DS during the cutscene. Keep doing it until past the crash-point (80% that the game won't crash).
> 
> ...



Worked for me.
Using undubbed version (sound folder+adx files) on a EZ4, phat ds.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm on the 7th day and i love this game so far very solid game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only problem i am having is i have to fight the final boss and meet him at the freeway, where is it? i seem to be going into a dead end all the time.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 18, 2008)

Damn, im ragging here, I want to play so bad, but I can't =(
My save delete itself after 5-6 loading.
G6-Lite btw.


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i'm on the 7th day and i love this game so far very solid game
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Try heading towards Hachi's statue, then up to the bus terminal then right, continuing til you end up in Shibuya River.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 18, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is no other way to go apart from the Hachi's statue area which is blocked off, and the west bus terminal where the underpass is blocked off, i've been to every corner of both areas and nothing.

edit: screw it, it was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 18, 2008)

Completed


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 18, 2008)

I tried the open-close method and that didn't work nor has anything else thus far.  Using an M3 Perfect SD here.  =P  Or maybe...when do you have to open and close the DS?  Just constantly?

And isn't it possible to damage my DS this way?  Just to make sure here.


----------



## powster (Apr 18, 2008)

OpenAndCloseYourDS said:
			
		

> *POSSIBLE *(temporary) *FIX* for the* CUTSCENE CRASH* after the frog battle:
> 
> Keep closing and opening the DS during the cutscene. Keep doing it until past the crash-point (80% that the game won't crash).
> 
> ...




sweeeeet! this worked! thanksssss

i just kept opening and closing the ds when the fmv started playing. i think i mightve gotten lucky cuz i closed it right at the part where it was about to crash, probably about a split second before that point, and i left it closed for about a couple seconds then i opened it and when the screen flickered back on it went past the crash point and it just kept on playing. you actually do miss a lot of stuff if you just use the 2nd day save, unlike what someone else said that you miss only a little bit of stuff. 

now how does one put in the japanese music and voice?


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 18, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> Completed



Is it good?


----------



## engruzii (Apr 18, 2008)

ok i'm done with this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the main character & some other characters as well are pissing me off they are acting like a big fags specially the main character

now i really wish that the main character was silent so i can't read or hear his gay bitching

i will play Rondo of Swords and delete this game from my flash cart

i hope square release DQIV soon cause this game IMO was super gay & bad


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 19, 2008)

Supposedly the game offers a lot of replay value thus allow 100+ hours of gameplay.
So complete bestiary with all difficulty drops, master all pins, collect all clothes, foods, stickers, books, etc.
Doesn't look like there's a bonus to perfect completion besides satisfaction. Nonetheless, it's better than 3 hours of playing and then be done with the game.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 19, 2008)

3 Hours? It takes a lot longer than that to finish the game (story).

The characters act the way they act for the sake of development. Whiny bitch Neku goes away after the first chapter.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 19, 2008)

Major failer IMO, im gunna stick with Tetris DS.


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Apr 19, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Major failer IMO, im gunna stick with Tetris DS.



Not really~

I reckon the game's great!


----------



## Urza (Apr 19, 2008)

I've created a macro in celebration of possibly being almost done with the game maybe.



Spoiler


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm on chapter 1 day 3, and might not pick the game up again after what I did today.  Its partly my fault but I started the game today at the beginning of Day 3, and since I was having such an easy time of things, put my level down to 1, played through until I walked right into a cutscene, after which it threw me into the middle of a boss fight.  Of course, I had realized a boss fight was coming up as soon as I got to the cutscene, but there was no way for me to go back into the phone and put my level up to full (13 at that point.)  So basically, I died and now I'm back where I started at.

I know, my fault for not saving more, but I wish there had been a way to change my level back during the cutscene, or even a little time after the conversation was over to change before I was forced to fight the noise. 

I know I'm lying and I'll play it some more, but still, its very frustrating.


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 19, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> I'm on chapter 1 day 3, and might not pick the game up again after what I did today.  Its partly my fault but I started the game today at the beginning of Day 3, and since I was having such an easy time of things, put my level down to 1, played through until I walked right into a cutscene, after which it threw me into the middle of a boss fight.  Of course, I had realized a boss fight was coming up as soon as I got to the cutscene, but there was no way for me to go back into the phone and put my level up to full (13 at that point.)  So basically, I died and now I'm back where I started at.
> 
> I know, my fault for not saving more, but I wish there had been a way to change my level back during the cutscene, or even a little time after the conversation was over to change before I was forced to fight the noise.
> 
> I know I'm lying and I'll play it some more, but still, its very frustrating.


Moral of story: save more often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or you can choose "replay in simple" in the game over screen.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 19, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> jhoff80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You won't get that until later.

Ah well, missing out on such an awesome game.

I guess so far it's either love or hate for this game


----------



## IAmTheRad (Apr 19, 2008)

Sweet! After getting past the 'freezing' part with the open-close method, it worked fine!


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 19, 2008)

Thought about making a review about this one... maybe. So here just a short round-up of the game.

The story is good... well... if you consider this "kind" of story good. It keeps you hooked but only because the characters are all dumbfags unable to drive story forward in a reasonable time. Everything stretched out very long. Story could have been done with in less than a quarter of the time. Many complained about the emo character but he goes away roughly around the end of the first week. Music is definitely the best thing and it's one of the few DS games I pull out my phones for. Although this game itself would be in very good shape all-around it has a serious problem: gameplay.

Dual-Screen fights would be possible if the controls don't require matching key sequences. Old game-dev rule: key-matching is something to tick people off so use it VERY wisely... they did not. Furthermore many pen-moves for triggering attacks do fail. Only "tap empty spac", "tap enemy" or "swipes" ( example ice pilar ) do work as expected. Most others just fail. So the end result is you chain-gunning all time ( fill neku up with tap/swipe moves and just chain-gun them without thinking and keep pressing > constantly for shiki ). high scores and leveling like an ass ( as well as collecting drops like hell ) is way too easy. Chaining 4 battles is a joke like that. The only thing that can trip you a bit are boss fights... but not because they would be hard but because you can not switch your level-lock as soon as you realized you slide into a boss fight ( I always got caught with 25-50% level-lock... still beat them though but it's annoying ).

Many judge this game while playing the first week: DON'T! More and more things are unlocked along the path but unfortunately the battles get so sick and stupid that it's not funny any more. Especially in week 3 you are just going to zip through the story as fast as possible since combat makes you vomit. Where the first week is a sleeping pillow what goes for combat the third is just next to impossible ( on normal with chains! ). Also the first week has "missions" which give the gameplay purpose to exist. Unfortunately week 2 and 3 the missions are more or less vanished replaced by annoying children games ( tin pin? who designed this damned crap! ) and annoying mini-games ( like match noise patterns to continue or hunt down memes and inject them into people... come on... is this kindergarden? ). It's a pity since this kills the very good impression of the first week.

Finally... customization. I don't know what they smoked but it must be damn good. There's a lot of stuff to buy ( music, cloth, pins ) but most of them are useless at best. The stats bonus they give are unimportant ( +50HP? ... rofl... put your level-lock one notch to the right and you have the same effect ) and their "special abbilities" often as useless. There are a few exceptions... which you are though never able to use since everyone except shiki has bravery under 60 and the stuff with the useful abilities is usually 100 and above. So tons of useless stuff and the only useful thing... can not be acquired. They should have stripped all this useless crap from the game and concentrating on the meat of it.

So is this good or bad? Tricky to say. It's one of those games polarizing: either you like it a lot or you hate it a lot. The story and especially the music are good but the combat and the useless customization is bad. Furthermore week 1 is good ( due to missions ) and week 2 and 3 are only good due to story as the rest is going to annoy you. I would give this a try for sure. Buying it though is a different story. It's a cat in the bag if you buy it without knowing it. Testing 3 or 6 days into the game is not going to tell you all that is so chances are you get burned once hitting week 2 or 3.

Game-Dev recommendations:
- Get rid of customization or make them useful
- Introduce missions again in the later weeks since they give all some sense
- Take out the tricky controls and use simpler ones so the intended focus on combos finally gets some weight.


----------



## xshinox (Apr 20, 2008)

um..i cant get ds lazy/ds buff to swap the voices. everytime i try, the .nds file ends with 119mb and when i load it, it asks to create save file which i do so and it just freezes from there. how did you get it to work?


----------



## knl (Apr 20, 2008)

...any solution to getting mingle PP for us third-world peoples who know of no-one with actual DSes to mingle with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps. mingle PP is needed to evolve a lot of badges


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 20, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> ...any solution to getting mingle PP for us third-world peoples who know of no-one with actual DSes to mingle with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leave it on overnight for Aliens.


----------



## knl (Apr 20, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> knl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey, that worked, I got 3 in one night O_O


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 20, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> ...any solution to getting mingle PP for us third-world peoples who know of no-one with actual DSes to mingle with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's what this mingle stuff is for. I really don't like games that "force" me to play with others to get important stuff ( since I can't... blame the crappy WiFi hardware in the NDS ).


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 20, 2008)

All right, managed to get it working with the SAV file, but I have yet another concern:  I know that there's a New Game+ feature in this game.  Having not gotten very far in this game at the moment, but wouldn't the cutscene freezing problem occur there too?


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 20, 2008)

So, I lied in my last post, I ended up picking it up again, though I'm now paranoid about saving.  (And now I get the retry option, would have been nice then.)


----------



## Urza (Apr 20, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> All right, managed to get it working with the SAV file, but I have yet another concern:  I know that there's a New Game+ feature in this game.  Having not gotten very far in this game at the moment, but wouldn't the cutscene freezing problem occur there too?


If theres cut scenes, I'd imagine it would.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrmm, sounds like a "do everything you can before you beat it the first time" kind of situation then.  I honestly hope there isn't any post-game content, which I have a sneaking suspicion that it does.  =\  

I wonder how the (U) release is going to fare?


----------



## IAmTheRad (Apr 21, 2008)

There is post game content. The only cutscene that freezes the game, is the one in the beginning. Other cutscenes work out fine.


----------



## Urza (Apr 21, 2008)

There is _alot_ of post-game content.


----------



## ndela007 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just my $0.02, this game is fantastic. The music is fun, the difficulty curve is enjoyable, and finally having a purely stylus game that is enjoyable has pleased me. Also for you folks with problems with the M.PP (mingle pp), just set your game to mingle mode and let it sit while you are not playing. Random chance encounters with 'Aliens' equate to 100pp a pop.

Oh yeah, do not forget to stuff your face with food, those second bonuses are permanent and can make a -huge- difference.


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 21, 2008)

Game of the Month!!!


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 21, 2008)

ndela007 said:
			
		

> Just my $0.02, this game is fantastic. The music is fun, the difficulty curve is enjoyable, and finally having a purely stylus game that is enjoyable has pleased me. Also for you folks with problems with the M.PP (mingle pp), just set your game to mingle mode and let it sit while you are not playing. Random chance encounters with 'Aliens' equate to 100pp a pop.
> 
> Oh yeah, do not forget to stuff your face with food, those second bonuses are permanent and can make a -huge- difference.


Yeah, which is exactly the problem ( didn't mention it explicitly in the mini-review ). You have to wait 24 *real* hours before you can eat again. Rather stupid to have to eat some stuff and digest it ( I would say at best 10 minutes ) and then waiting 24 hours before doing the next feeding. How did Yathzee say so well? The definition of a game is to amuse you not that you have to go amuse yourself "while" you play a game ( which is here the case ).


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 21, 2008)

Little late to the table here, but DAMN I love this game.  When it came out, I played into the second day for a while and put it down, thinking it was just decent.  So glad I picked it back up.  The gameplay is awesome. The customization is great.  I'm even starting to really dig the music.  

There were a couple of main turning points for me in my enjoyment of the game.  First and foremost, chaining battles.  Going from fighting one at a time (boring) to 4 in a row (awesome) really made me appreciate the battle system.  "How's my HP?  Which pin will I start off with this time?  Use the synch pin or let it level again?  What's the fastest possible combo to kill these types of noise?".  Turned it into a whole new game for me.  Now it seems like every time I unlock a new book or ability, it just gets better.  Can't wait to find that next awesome pin.

Now I'm a good bit farther into the game (How do you say where without spoilers?), and I think I'll be sinking quite a bit more time into this.  Well done SE.  By far the best game of the year at this point.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> ...By far the best game of the year at this point.



I'm inclined to agree. At least in terms of this game being a story telling device. The gameplay is really fun, and the way it allows the player to choose how to play, really makes this game a unique experience. But the story is...WOW! I really can't say I've played another game that has as fleshed-out a story as TWEWY -- console or otherwise. 

I've read a lot of the most notable meta-physical books in my day -- from everything written by Hermann Hesse, to Carlos Castaneda -- and the story in this game actually rises to that level of value, in my opinion. The characters definitely act their age, but if you take it all in, there's something really, really special here.

Yeah, the battle system has some minor quibs, but other than that, TWEWY's damn near a masterpiece. Again though, as a story telling vehicle, this game goes where few others dare tread, and for that reason alone, it's worth anyone's time.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 21, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I've read a lot of the most notable meta-physical books in my day -- from everything written by Hermann Hesse, to Carlos Castaneda -- and the story in this game actually rises to that level of value, in my opinion. The characters definitely act their age, but if you take it all in, there's something really, really special here.


That's a really cool way of thinking about the story.  I think I need to get through a bit more of the game to pass judgment on the story as a whole, but I'm really enjoying it so far.  So many elements.  So much depth.  I just wish the speech bubbles were bigger.  Seems like it takes a little too long to get through the dialogue.  

Excellent review in the Temper Post btw.  I would agree with a solid "9".


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 21, 2008)

And yes, little Johnny, you can use the Animal Crossing trick to up your PP for badges, just change the date in your DS to 7 days later and turn it back on.  BAM ~250 more PP in 20 seconds.  It'll probably break the game for you though, having completely evolved badges fully maxed out within the first chapter or so.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheaters only cheat themselves ... as my accountant once said, before going to jail for embezzlement and tax evasion ...


----------



## xJonny (Apr 21, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Cheaters only cheat themselves ... as my accountant once said, before going to jail for embezzlement and tax evasion ...



What a hypocrite


----------



## Magus (Apr 21, 2008)

i made a thread on the help section but i thought i could ask here too... hope it's not a problem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so anyway... my save vanished into nothing for some mysterious reason (maybe it's my G6 on the last leg,or maybe i turned off the game while it was saving without noticing...) and now i ask,could anyone who finished it and was playing on a G6 post his save? i just want to read the final secret report (last one i read was day 4 of 3rd chapter) and try a fight with the secret boss of the game


----------



## 0xyG3N (Apr 21, 2008)

This game is awesome, gonna play alot on this


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

Magus said:
			
		

> i made a thread on the help section but i thought i could ask here too... hope it's not a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like GameFAQs has a save for the game. You should be able to covert it to conform to your card, I believe.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/save/935689.html


----------



## Magus (Apr 21, 2008)

ah lovely! i already found a way to convert it... gonna check later if it's gonna work
EDIT: yay it works! but it's a pretty measly save file... crappy badge,crappy items and 



Spoiler



no secret report so i'll have to redo the entire chapter with beat if i want to read those secret report :/ still better than nothing but if someone has a better save to post i would like it


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

Shuny's online save converter ... Shuny is a member here, for thsoe who don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php


----------



## ndela007 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> ndela007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point of the game is to play it, the food system is an alternate method of customizing your character. The reason why it takes twenty four hours to digest a full stomach (mind you there are foods that you can eat while full that give great bonuses) is because you could be godlike within a few hours. When there is no challenge to the game, there is no interest in the game, and then people will not buy your game. The best way to think of the food system in TWEWY, is that it is much like the Chocobo breeding in FFVII. Sure you could spend days attempting to get that gold chocobo, but is it required to enjoy the game? No it is not. Heck I did not even really use the food system for the first two weeks of play and got along perfectly fine (may I add, it did not detract from the overall enjoyment of the game at all).


----------



## Orc (Apr 22, 2008)

ndela007 said:
			
		

> Dragonlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember too that there are always 6 Food slots free everytime, so you can stuff yourself with chicken nuggets, coffee or the like to get bonuses. Even at Level 1, I'm at 750+ HP without equipment bonuses.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 22, 2008)

ndela007 said:
			
		

> Dragonlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's correct but also the source of the problem. The game mechanic is flawed there or how we call it "unbalanced". A cheap way to attempt to balance things is by adding time caps. Getting this game mechanic working right is a tough call but a cheap time hack doesn't solve it. Furthermore people can cheat past this so easily that it turns the balancing-attempt in the first place even worse.

I have not used myself the food system for the entire game. It's true that you don't need it to get through it... that is if you don't mind playing boss battles on easy (  not all... just some are next to impossible otherwise without heavy godding through food ).


----------



## souljah (Apr 22, 2008)

I was also having the same prob with my M3R, freezing before the battle with the frog (soft reset:on) or right after (soft reset:off).
Somehow, after i formatted my microSD (sandisk 2gb) and started the game with no *.sav in it, the game didn't freeze =o

Have you guys tried deleting the .sav?


----------



## pasc (Apr 22, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree'd

Man, what a game, just finished, and it BLEW me away, I think this and NG will tide me over until the next SE game will come out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

BTW: If anyone got questions to ask about the game or something related, ask away, my PM box and e-mail are free 4 all.


----------



## Magus (Apr 22, 2008)

as i said i appreciate the fact that someone found me a clear game save but at this point i really just want to read the last secret reports... there was a part of me that wanted to master every badge and get the uber secret stuff but maybe it's better that my save is gone and that i don't grind my very own soul! so when anybody reach them if he can either
1) post his save
2) make a transcript of them
it would make me a very happy guy


----------



## RayJT9 (Apr 24, 2008)

Getting huge graphical glitches in the boss battle VS that one woman (Konichi I think) on an M3DS Real... Anyone else?

--Ray


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow 26 pages of replies. This game must be very popular! Since it was released only few days ago or last week.

I don't like fighting games but I like collecting stuff so is this game worth to download? I'm still awaiting my CycloDS - DS Firelink - bit of crap.


----------



## RayJT9 (Apr 24, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Wow 26 pages of replies. This game must be very popular! Since it was released only few days ago or last week.
> 
> I don't like fighting games but I like collecting stuff so is this game worth to download? I'm still awaiting my CycloDS - DS Firelink - bit of crap.



Yes! This game is definitely worth it. It's an RPG, not a fighting game, though.

--Ray


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm. Okay *downloading*

From the screenshots, it look like it was fighting game.

Thanks, RayJT9


----------



## Magus (Apr 24, 2008)

RayJT9 said:
			
		

> Getting huge graphical glitches in the boss battle VS that one woman (Konichi I think) on an M3DS Real... Anyone else?
> 
> --Ray


uh i think those graphical glitches are intentional if you are referring to the hole that looks like static rumor on the bottom screen
anyway i got a hacked save from the download section and got all the secret reports  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if someone explain me how to do it,i will upload it to the download section


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who to change the music/voices to the original Japanese version?


----------



## achikochi (Apr 25, 2008)

KeitaroBaka said:
			
		

> Hello guys.
> 
> I've been fidling too with this rom and the jap one and took a wild guess with file switching.
> 
> ...



I did not attempt this undub myself but I got the undub version through a torrent.  Only the very beginning is Japanese but the rest is still english.  Anyone else have a successful undub?  If so can you post a link?


----------



## Knolli (May 6, 2008)

hello everyone,
i really don't want to red through all the 26 pages, so here's my question:

is there any solution for the freezing-after-the-frog-battle-thing?
i already deleted the *.sav, but it didn't help.

oh, and i'm using m3 real with the latest firmware (3.6)


----------



## Szyslak (May 7, 2008)

Knolli said:
			
		

> hello everyone,
> i really don't want to red through all the 26 pages, so here's my question:
> 
> is there any solution for the freezing-after-the-frog-battle-thing?
> ...


----------



## Zerrix (May 10, 2008)

I have to change my mind about this game...
It´s just awesome!
The first time I played it,i thought it was the worst game ever....but now like i am on day 4 the game is getting better and better^^
So just wanted to say how the current situations are!^^


regard...
...Zerrix


----------



## FantomRedux (May 13, 2008)

Anyone know how I can stop it freezing on an M3 Real 3.6? I got straight past the frig glitch first time, but I cant get any of Shikis Weeks reports because it crashes on Day 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried Opening/Shutting but it always crashes when Beat goes past. I'd get a save but I've Neku etc. just the way I want them so far, so if anyone can give me a hand here I'll be really grateful


----------



## royalminnis (May 15, 2008)

ok im so wanting to the play this game im gona buy it but i have another question does anyone know if there is an ideas converter of .dat files to .sav?


----------



## lilboymonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

So I was trying to use the newest(5-30-08) cheat.dat and cheat.xml for this game, im currently using acekard 2. i was trying to build the cheat.cc for this game but it just gets stuck as the progress bar completes. for all the other games it works. anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## ChemicalGus (Aug 11, 2008)

Greetings everyone!

This is something that I know a lot of people will love!

It allows you to *incredibly easily and interactively* replace _any parts_ of the US English and the EU English versions of the ROM with the Original Japanese audio and music, creating a much more atmospheric and less cringeworthy game, *without any manual work*.

Get it here:
*http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100133*


----------



## Went (Jun 16, 2012)

error, delete this please


----------

